# TESO Erfahrung



## manimani89 (29. Juni 2019)

hallo wollte wissen wie teso so ist also zb würde ich eso + erwerben mal für 3 monate. muss man da noch extra was kaufen oder ist da alles dabei(hauptspiel/addons usw...) und gibt es eine gilde hier bei pcgh? wie gut besucht ist das game und wie schwer ist es im vergleich zu wow mit dem leveln? danke


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juni 2019)

Ich spiele seit ca. 3 Jahren und bin Cp. 833 darum hoffe ich mal ich kann ein bisschen Einblick geben. Generell gibt es in Eso Addons (Kapitel) und Dlcs (Story & Verließe). Dlcs sind in Eso+ enthalten sowie ein unendlicher Beutel für Materialien und 10% mehr Erfahrung, Kapitel muss man immer kaufen wenn man sie Spielen möchte. Zusatzinhalte sind aber eher Optional gebaut, man muss sie also nicht kaufen um aktuell zu sein, nur wenn man die Story / Raid spielen will der darin enthalten ist. Alternativ kann man sich die Dlcs auch fest kaufen am Geburtstag des Dlcs sind diese meist stark reduziert. Das Spiel ist momentan sehr gut besucht, weil auch viele Spieler von Wow kommen daher sind die Ladezeiten meistens etwas länger, auch mit SSD. Das Leveln ist generell einfach, man wird als neuer Spieler auf ein Mindestlevel angehoben (CP 160 meine ich) ähnlich wie in Guild Wars 2 und kann daher überall Leveln wo man möchte. Alle Quests sind voll vertont und viele haben eine gute Story, sind nicht so generisch. Es gibt 50 Level, danach fängt man an Championpunkte zu leveln und bekommt jeweils pro Level einen blauen, roten oder grünen Punkt den man in passiv Bäume investieren kann. Diese Championpunkte sind Account gebunden und werden bis 810 momentan vergeben, man kann aber deutlich weiter leveln. Auch gibt es viele Addons um das Spiel auf seine Bedürfnisse anzupassen, die meisten findet man auf esoui.com . Momentan gibt es veschiedene Versionen sehr günstig bei den gängigen Keysellern, einmal Morrowind, Summerset und Elsywr jeweils mit Grundspiel.


----------



## manimani89 (29. Juni 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit ca. 3 Jahren und bin Cp. 833 darum hoffe ich mal ich kann ein bisschen Einblick geben. Generell gibt es in Eso Addons (Kapitel) und Dlcs (Story & Verließe). Dlcs sind in Eso+ enthalten sowie ein unendlicher Beutel für Materialien und 10% mehr Erfahrung, Kapitel muss man immer kaufen wenn man sie Spielen möchte. Zusatzinhalte sind aber eher Optional gebaut, man muss sie also nicht kaufen um aktuell zu sein, nur wenn man die Story / Raid spielen will der darin enthalten ist. Alternativ kann man sich die Dlcs auch fest kaufen am Geburtstag des Dlcs sind diese meist stark reduziert. Das Spiel ist momentan sehr gut besucht, weil auch viele Spieler von Wow kommen daher sind die Ladezeiten meistens etwas länger, auch mit SSD. Das Leveln ist generell einfach, man wird als neuer Spieler auf ein Mindestlevel angehoben (CP 160 meine ich) ähnlich wie in Guild Wars 2 und kann daher überall Leveln wo man möchte. Alle Quests sind voll vertont und viele haben eine gute Story, sind nicht so generisch. Es gibt 50 Level, danach fängt man an Championpunkte zu leveln und bekommt jeweils pro Level einen blauen, roten oder grünen Punkt den man in passiv Bäume investieren kann. Diese Championpunkte sind Account gebunden und werden bis 810 momentan vergeben, man kann aber deutlich weiter leveln. Auch gibt es viele Addons um das Spiel auf seine Bedürfnisse anzupassen, die meisten findet man auf esoui.com . Momentan gibt es veschiedene Versionen sehr günstig bei den gängigen Keysellern, einmal Morrowind, Summerset und Elsywr jeweils mit Grundspiel.



achso danke erstmal dachte die wären bei eso+ dabei wieviel addons gibt es? bei mmoga kann  man das hauptspiel + morrowwind günstig bekommen soll man die anderen addons auch gleich dazu kaufen?


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juni 2019)

Ist bei Wow ja auch nicht anders, muss man trotz Mitgliedschaft auch alle Addons kaufen. Zurzeit gibt es Morrowind, Summerset und Elswyr, zeitlich erschienen in dieser Reihenfolge. Jedes Kapitel bietet eine Einführung. Hat man also Kapitel X fängt man mit einem neuen Charakter da an. Ich würde erstmal empfehlen eins zu kaufen und mal reinzuschnuppern, Content bietet das mehr als genug. Gerade das schnelle Kampfsystem ohne Cooldowns gefällt nicht jedem der von einem klassischen MMO kommt.


----------



## manimani89 (29. Juni 2019)

glaube das kampfsystem gefällt mir das war bei wow immerrr das störrende. soll ich mal teso + morrowind probieren ohne eso +? oder eso+ immer nehmen?


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juni 2019)

Morrowind ist ein gelungenes Kapitel, schöne Story und Spielwelt, dazu gibt es zwei offene Verließe und einen Raid (Stadt der Uhrwerke). Wenn du das Geld hast kannst du dir Eso+ kaufen, beinhaltet dann den Handwerksbeutel, 10% Ep und die Story Dlcs Dunkle Bruderschaft, Diebesgilde, Orsinium, Clockwork City, Murkmire, sowie die Verließ Dlcs Shadow of the Hist, Horns of the Reach, Dragon Bones, Wolfhunter und Wrathstone als auch das Pvp Dlc Kaiserstadt. Die Verließ Dlcs kann man meines wissens nach erst ab Level 50 im Schwierigkeitsgrad normal besuchen, die meisten erst ab CP 300 in Veteran. Ich hab mir mit den Kronen die es zu Eso+ gibt immer die Dlcs nach und nach gekauft, besitze jetzt alle und komme seit gut einem Jahr ohne aus, Alternativ zu dem Handwerksbeutel hab ich mit ein paar Kollegen eine Gilde gegründet und wir teilen uns da die 500er Bank für High End Materialien.

Addons kann ich für Neueinsteiger auf jeden Fall Skyshards, Lorebooks und Destionations empfehlen. Ersteres zeigt dir die Position von Steinen an die Fertigkeitspunkte bringen, zweites die Position von Büchern zum Leveln der Magiergilde und Destionations die verschiedenen "Quest Hubs" wer will kann das natürlich auch suchen ich finds aber lästig. Als Oberflächen und Kampf Mod empfiehlt sich zz. Bandits, darin ist auch eine performance sparende Minimap enthalten wenn man mit dem Kompass nicht klar kommt. Keine Angst die Oberfläche ist mit Mods lang nicht so überflutet wie in Wow hier mal ein Screenshot wie es bei mir aussieht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit deiner Hardware kannst du problemlos per Config die Texturenqualität erhöhen (über die im Spiel verwendeten höchsten Einstellungen), dabei steigt der Vram Verbrauch auf knapp 4 Gb an. Hier dazu ein Screenshot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manimani89 (29. Juni 2019)

danke hast mir echt geholfen!!


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juni 2019)

Kein Problem wenn du mal Ingame was brauchst du findest mich glaube ich unter  @Sirthegoat .


----------



## manimani89 (29. Juni 2019)

Danke schönen Abend noch


----------



## manimani89 (29. Juni 2019)

Werde unter den namen zieslord einen Account erstellen


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juni 2019)

Ganz vergessen wenn du jedes Volk unabhängig von der Fraktion spielen willst musst du ein "Abenteuerpaket" im Kronen Shop erwerben sonst stehen dir immer nur die Völker der Fraktion zur Verfügung. Im übrigen sind die Fraktionen aber nur noch für das offene PvP in Cyrodiil relevant. Für die Kaiserlichen muss man, soweit ich weiß, die Grundversion zur Imperial Edition upgraden.


----------



## Viking30k (1. Juli 2019)

Kann man eigentlich auch einen Charakter anders spielen als empfohlen? Z.b einen Nord als Hüter mit 2 Händer anstatt bogen? 

Spiele ich momentan macht auch Spaß jedoch habe ich bedenken das es später schwer wird damit durch zu kommen


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Juli 2019)

Das schöne an Eso ist das du jede Klasse so spielen kannst wie du willst für den Pve Content und die meisten normalen Gruppenverließe reicht das locker aus. Auch die Rasse ist erstmal sekundär, möchte man unbedingt einen Nord spielen kann man das machen. Es gibt eben bestimmte Kombinationen die sich für manche Spielarten mehr anbieten als andere, auch manche  Rassen bieten sich für manche Spielweisen mehr an aktuell zum Beispiel Bretone für Magicka  Builds. Möchte man natürlich irgendwann auch schweren Content spielen und der Gruppe nicht zur Last fallen, mancher Veteran Content ist auch nur mit einer gewissen Menge an Gruppenschaden möglich, sollte man in diesem Fall natürlich seinen Charakter mal überdenken bzw. den einen oder anderen Guide lesen. Im übrigen würde ich in deinem Fall sowieso zusätzlich zu dem Zweihänder (ausdauer) den Bogen in die zweite Hand nehmen, sowohl "Endless Hail" als auch "Poison Injection" sind für fast jedes Ausdauer Build für Sustain Schaden Pflicht dazu noch die Caltrops und deine zweite Hand ist schon fast voll.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. April 2020)

Vielleicht eine dumme Frage aber die muß sein.
Gestern habe ich die Elsweyr Quest Reihe beendet (letzte Quest, die Erbin von Anequina), von WOW und Co. kenne ich das so das man da dann die Nachfolgequest bekommt. Hier nicht. Habe mit der Königin gesprochen, die Belohnung bekommen und das wars. 
Also wo geht die Story nun weiter? Oder ist Elsweyr damit schon fertig?


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. April 2020)

Uff gerade erst gesehen, vl. nicht mehr relevant aber ich antworte trotzdem mal. Es gibt in Eso eine Hauptquest die auch Gebiet übergreifend ist, das ist allerdings die "alte" Questlinie aus dem Urspiel und beginnt auch erst wenn man die Addon Map verlässt (wenn man da gestartet ist was abhängig vom Addon ist welches man besitzt oder eben nicht) mit dem Prohet welche dann auch nach Kalthafen führt. Dann hat eben jedes Gebiet auch noch seine eigene Hauptquest, eben auch Elsweyr. Wenn die abgeschlossen ist, ist sie rum. Wenn man den Anschluss an die Gebiets Hauptquest verloren hat kann man sich irgendwo anzeigen lassen wo es weiter geht, sitze aber gerade nicht am Pc und weiß nicht auswendig welche Taste das ist, kann das aber gerne später noch nachschauen.

Randnotiz Eso hat momentan das Problem da man keine Einschränkungen hat wo man wann hingeht, dass man Charakter trifft / treffen kann die eigentlich noch nicht eingeführt wurden. Man kann die Story also komplett wirr durchspielen. Dazu gibt es auch viele Theads wo man welche Questreihe spielen sollte um Lore technisch "richtig" durchzukommen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. April 2020)

Schön das doch mal jemand Antwortet  Aber zu spät, inzwischen weiß ich wie der TESO Hase läuft. 

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. April 2020)

Ja hab es irgendwann mal gelesen aber vergessen zu schreiben, ein Sammelthread wär mal was.


----------

